#  -.     1

## 1lesh

.   .                 .      ?    1.   2   :   ()  .           .    -  .         .     - .     ,     .  :Help:  :Dash2:

----------


## ZZZhanna

?

----------


## 1lesh

-     1

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  .


      ,  ,         , ..      .

----------


## zven

> .   .                 .      ?    1.   2   :   ()  .           .    -  .         .     - .     ,     .


!  ,     ?      .

----------

30   1 

      .  

  -

----------


## 777

.   .   .     .  1     ( )    .     .
        1,     -     -      .  30.

----------

,       ,   "      ,        "
    .    ,        .

----------

> ,        .


    ,          ..

----------

11.4.5

----------


## KaplinMax

)       30,       ""   .        .

----------

